# Craftsman Dovetail Fixture 9-25450



## An_K (Nov 2, 2008)

Years ago I bought Craftsman Joint Template Set to be used with 9-25450 fixture. Does anybody knows if this Set could be used with other fixtures or where could I purchase 9-25450?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI An_K


It Looks like the 9-25450 has been dropped but the one below maybe the same.

9-25450

00925455000 Mfr. model# 25455 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00925455000P?mv=rr
==========
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00902579000P?mv=rr

==========



An_K said:


> Years ago I bought Craftsman Joint Template Set to be used with 9-25450 fixture. Does anybody knows if this Set could be used with other fixtures or where could I purchase 9-25450?


----------



## An_K (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

